# My First Pet Rat Cage. Could do with a bit of help Please!!!



## Matt_89 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi everyone I am new to this website and I am also a new pet rat owner I get my baby rats in January from a local breeder. I have been discussing certain cages with her and the Freddy 2 cage is the one of which I have bought as it is my first cage and I want to get a close understanding of them before I move onto bigger cages. I was just wondering if there is anyone out there that could help me with setting it up example what else should I get to place into the cage so they can have a good home coming. If anyone has had this type of cage and has pictures of what there's was like I would be very grateful to see them. Here is a link to the cage I have bought: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savic-Freddy-Navy-Blue-Ferret/dp/B00178JAQO. Thankyou


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

They love hammocks. They also love places to hide - you can cut holes in a small cardboard box, or buy a plastic igloo thing, or turn a basket upside-down. Just about anything will work. 

You may want to consider litter training them, since you're getting young rats.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Make some hammocks, hang some bird toys and rat toys, buy some rat chew toys, make as many toys as possible.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, try to put as many fun things in there as possible. If you go to http://etsy.com, you can find tons of hand made tunnels, cozy cups, cubes and hammocks. But if you like sewing you can make them yourself. 

I don't own this cage, so this suggestion might not apply, but do you plan on using bedding or fleece? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Check out:
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?46885-Cage-Pic-Thread-(No-chat)
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?32752-Ferret-amp-Critter-Nation-pic-thread-(no-chat)


----------



## Matt_89 (Nov 26, 2013)

raving_ratties said:


> Yes, try to put as many fun things in there as possible. If you go to http://etsy.com, you can find tons of hand made tunnels, cozy cups, cubes and hammocks. But if you like sewing you can make them yourself. I don't own this cage, so this suggestion might not apply, but do you plan on using bedding or fleece? Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I plan using bedding do you recommend any. I did plan on using fleece but some people say it get very wet and smelly


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Matt_89 said:


> I plan using bedding do you recommend any. I did plan on using fleece but some people say it get very wet and smelly


Depending on how sensitive you are to the smell and if your rats are not litter trained also what you use to clean the fleece factors in if you want to use it. 
I would get some fleece from the dollar store and use it to just to see how it works.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Matt_89 said:


> I plan using bedding do you recommend any. I did plan on using fleece but some people say it get very wet and smelly


Well, don't use pine or cedar bedding. It contains toxic fumes and can cause respiratory problems. Aspen bedding is safer than the other other wooden shavings, but the complete best that you can use is a paper bedding, like Carefresh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Having had other pets on bedding for many years, I urge you to give fleece or fabric a shot. I'll never go back to a cage full of bedding.

* Easier to litter train (the difference between "litterbox" and "cage" is more obvious to them)
* EASIER TO CLEAN (I'd rather change fleece/towels every couple days than deal with a big pan of bedding)
* Less dust in the cage (be it paper or shavings or pellets, it's gonna be more dust than fabric)
* No kicked-up bedding on the floor surrounding the cage.
* No recurring cost of bedding.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Bazmonkey is completely right. No matter what bedding that you use, fleece is better. It costs less in the long run and all you do is pop it into the washer. It won't get "wet" or "smelly" for two reasons. Fleece wicks moisture, so all of the pee will sink through and be absorbed by either the towel or puppy pad (which you need) below it. The absorbent layer underneath should also be odor blocking, so no smell should come from the cage unless you don't change the fleece daily. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

